# Robert sorby Turnmaster



## wardroom (24 Dec 2012)

Has anyone out there got or used the Robert sorby Turnmaster,, would like to hear your views.


----------



## Roger C (26 Dec 2012)

Hi I have not used it or had it in my hand but from the pictures and write up on the other UK forum I would not spend 70 plus for a fancy what seems to be scrapper. This is my opinion. Regards Roger C


----------



## Spindle (26 Dec 2012)

Hi

I am an advocate of Robert Sorby turning tools, I have used them without issue for over ten years and am extremely happy with their performance however I struggle to understand the benefits of the Turnmaster range. Will three HSS tips, at around £10 each outlast a handled scraper at similar cost? or a Turnmaster with three carbide tips at £93 outlast three handled scrapers at equivilent cost? I'm also a little bemused by introducing couplings into what essentially should be a rigid tool.
Finally, I would be wary of the increased bulk at the cutting end of the tool, I think this may become an issue when undercutting and hollowing.

Whilst I do not own any of the Turnmaster tools I do have the Multi Tip Hollowing tool however I only tend to use it when no other tool will do the job.

My advice would be to buy dedicated scrapers and grind them to profiles to suit your needs.

Regards Mick


----------



## CHJ (26 Dec 2012)

Spindle":1czz1hkt said:


> ... I would be wary of the increased bulk at the cutting end of the tool, I think this may become an issue when undercutting and hollowing.
> ..



I have the same aversion regardless of actual pattern/manufacturer, just can't get to grips with all that bulk at the working end, perhaps it's just my style of pieces which don't require great depth of reach but I want maximum viewing access and clearance at the cutting end.


----------



## Roger C (26 Dec 2012)

Hi Are Sorby still using turners to design there tools I ask this as I was led to believe that was so the last time a Sorby rep was in SA. Roger C


----------



## cookie777 (26 Dec 2012)

I have recently bought one of these, complete waste of money,would not recommend it, the body of the end of tool is to large, especially for smaller work,gets in the way ,difficult to see your cut, makes you wonder who sorby use to design a tool like this, not a woodturner I bet.


----------



## Spindle (26 Dec 2012)

Hi Cookie

Does the tool have a flat ground along it's length? (its not obvious from the blurb) - if not I don't see the point in being able to 'index' the head.

Regards Mick


----------



## cookie777 (26 Dec 2012)

yes it has a flat surface behind the screw on bit that holds the cutters, so you get an overhang over the toolrest of 65mm to 70mm to start


----------



## Roger C (26 Dec 2012)

Hi Cookie what are the angles that the cutter can be set at aprox will do and is it in the instructions because for the price I would expect all the bells and whistles and some. Don't be surprised by the designer if they will divulge this type of info.
Roger C


----------



## cookie777 (26 Dec 2012)

the angle is 45 deg left or right for shear scraping, probable the best use for the tool


----------



## Roger C (27 Dec 2012)

Hi Cookie just as I thought only a scrapper not what is advertised " Turn Master ... the tool with the vision to educate and inspire " ???????????? Roger C


----------

